# Armamos un Micrófono Condenser!



## agudehurl (Jul 26, 2012)

*Armamos un Micrófono Condenser desde Cero!







Hola gente!

Quería compartir con todos ustedes este proyecto que llevamos a cabo con un par de amigos.

Este año para la materia Electroacústica I de la carrera Ingeniería de Sonido (Untref) tuvimos que elegir uno entre varios proyectos.

Nos decidimos por hacer un micrófono condenser (no electrét), realizandolo completamente desde cero! Desde la cápsula hasta el preamplificador.

No me voy a extender mucho en la explicación.



Transducción Acústica-Eléctrica

Para explicar un poco el funcionamiento de este tipos de micrófonos, el mismo se basa en una cápsula que en su interior tiene una placa fija metálica de alta conductividad y una membrana móvil también conductora hecha de, en nuestro caso, de papel Mylar metalizado de 125 micras de espesor.

Ambas placas son colocadas cara a cara, separadas por una mínima distancia de modo que nunca se toquen.
De este modo se forma el "capacitor" o "condensador" (de allí su nombre) que servirá como medio de transducción acústico-eléctrico

A estas placas se le aplica una diferencia de potencial mediante una fuente externa.
Esto produce que en su interior se genere un campo electroestático entre las placas:





Entonces lo que ocurre es lo siguiente:

Al exponer la placa movil (diafragma) del condensador a un campo acústico (o sea, si la ponemos en frente de algo que produzca sonido a un nivel considerable), dicha placa se moverá hacia adelante y hacia atrás siguiendo la forma de la onda acústica incidente. El movimiento de dicha placa producirá que esta se acerque o se aleje (compresión y expansión de la onda acústica) de la placa fija, lo que produce que la "capacitancia" del condensador varíe según la siguiente fórmula:



Como se puede apreciar, al variar la distancia entre las placas, la capacidad del condensador también varía.
Este fenómeno también está asociado a una variación del campo eléctrico establecido entre las placas, lo que produce una variación en la corriente que atraviesa el dispositivo.

Dichas variaciones, al ser generadas por la incidencia de una onda acústica, tienen las mismas características de frecuencia y amplitud que dicha onda, con una mínima distorsión producida por el funcionamiento mecánico de la cápsula.

Por último, debido a que estas variaciones de señal son extremadamente pequeñas y son las que contienen la información que necesitamos para que el micrófono funcione como tal, es necesario un proceso de adquisició y amplificación de la misma.

Para adquirir la señal obtenida a la salida de la cápsula, se conecta en paralelo a la misma un resistor de muy alto valor, de modo que toda la señal de salida se "refleje" sobre dicho resistor.

En el siguiente diagrama se ve un esquema de todo lo que acabo de explicar:





Amplificación de Señal

Una vez obtenida la señal de salida de la cápsula mediante el resistor de alto valor, el mismo es conectado en paralelo a un circuito pre-amplificador de alta ganancia, bajo ruido y alta impedancia de entrada.

Esto lo conseguimos utilizando el Circuito Integrado TL074.
Dicho CI cuenta en su interior con 4 amplificadores operacionales:



Se realizo entonces el siguiente circuito para amplificar y balancear la señal:



Este circuito permite elevar la señal de la cápsula a un nivel de -65dB



Una vez obtenida la amplificación de la señal, la misma se puede conectar mediante un cable XLR (balanceado) a una consola, equipo amplificador o cualquier dispositivo que maneje niveles de micrófono.



Fotos del Proceso de Construcción



































Más fotos:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3393882128032.2126100.1299041344&type=3



Inconvenientes

Bueno, asi todo parece muy lindo pero tiene sus problemas! Por algo los mocrófonos condenser son tan caros! ^^

El primer inconveniente que tuvimos fue la membrana móvil. El papel utilizado (Mylar metalizado de 125 micras de espesor) es demasiado grueso. Lo ideal es conseguir un papel muy fino (entre 15 y 35 micras de espesor) pero a su vez que sea resistente.

Al ser nuestro papel de 125 micras, la masa del diafragma es demasiado elevada al igual que su compliancia, lo que restringe el rango de frecuencia de trabajo, anulando practicamente cualquier componente de señal por encima de los 8 Khz.
No pudimos conseguir Mylar más fino porque la empresa que lo distribuye lo importa, y en este momento de tantas restricciones, no se consigue papel más fino.

El segundo problema que tuvimos fue la alimentación, tanto de la cápsula como del circuito preamplificador.
Como mencione al comienzo, este tipo de micrófonos requiere que se genere un campo electrostático dentro de la cápsula. Dicho campo solo puede ser generado por una fuente externa (Fuente potencia o batería).
Debido a que las herramientas que manejamos para la construcción de la capsula son herramientas convencionales de taller, no se pudo lograr una separación muy pequeñas entre las placas, lo que nos obliga a utilizar una fuente de alimentación capaz de generar 55 V para lograr asi un campo electrostático mas o menos aceptable.

Además de esto, se debe aprovechar esa misma tensión para alimentar al circuito pre-amplificador con +15 V y -15 V.

Como muchos saben, los micrófonos comerciales están diseñados de modo que por un mismo cable XLR circule la tensión de alimentación de la cápsula, la tensión de alimentación del pre-amplificador y la señal de audio de salida.

Esto se logra usando la conocida "Phantom Power", que es una fuente interna de los equipos receptores (consolas, placas de audio, etc.) que polariza el cable de audio con +48 V:











Aqui se ve la opción de encendido o apagado del Phantom Power

El problema que tuvimos es que este Phantom Power tiene un límite máximo de corriente de 10mA, y nuestro circuito pre-amplificador consume aproximadamente 50 mA, con lo cual tuvimos que recurrir a una fuente externa para alimentarlo.

A futuro estamos diseñando un pre-amplificador que se base en un FET (Transistor de efecto de campo) ya que el mismo tiene un consumo mínimo de corriente.

Por estos motivos es que en las imágenes se ven que salen 3 cables del micrófono, lo que lo hace poco práctico.

El último (por ahora ^^ ) problema que tuvimos es con el ruido de tierra (el famoso "Hum") y el ruido de interferencias electromagnéticas, los cuales son propios de la conexión a tierra del lugar y de la falta de aislación electromagnética de la cápsula.



Video Demostrativo

Por último les dejo este video donde se prueba el micrófono el día de entrega del proyecto.
Obviamente que nadie espera que se haya construido un micrófono profesional y que suene "Excelente"

Obtuvimos la mejor calificación posible (10) porque el micrófono funcionaba y por la cantidad de sudor transpirado!








Si quieren ver la construcción de algunos micrófonos condenser profesionales, vean el siguiente video:








Bueno, hasta aca llega el post, espero que a los interesados les haya gustado esto que hicimos! 

Salutes!









*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2012)

Gracias por el aporte


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 28, 2012)

Muy buen aporte!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 28, 2012)

Muchachos !!!........   Os lo habeis currao!

Enhorabuena por la puntuación.!

Gracias por el aporte


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 28, 2012)

En mi época no esxistía el mylar. La placa móvil del condensador estaba hecha de papel de aluminio formando una tira doblada en forma de zigzag para darle flexibilidad. Y se podían hacer caseros.
El papel de aluminio se sacaba de los grandes condensadores de papel de aquel entonces. Probá de cambiar así el mylar. Y llevaban una válvula subminiatura dentro, alimentada con alta tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2012)

Aquiles , hace muuuuuuuchos años había hecho un mic de FM donde el capacitor estaba hecho con dos "banderitas" obtenidas de un electrolítico (entiéndase los alambres soldados al aluminio)

La idea era buena , modular en frecuencia , modificando con el sonido la capacidad . . . pero estuve como dos dias para que por la radio se escuchara algo y era demasiado sensible , no podías ni mirarlo porque se corría de frecuencia


----------



## elgriego (Jul 28, 2012)

Muy buen trabajo ,Felicitaciones. 

Atte El Griego.


----------



## yamilo12 (Jul 28, 2012)

muiii bueno el aporte


----------



## agudehurl (Jul 28, 2012)

Gracias a todos por comentar! Estamos estudiando distintos tipos de materiales para la membrana móvil y rediseñando el pre-amplificador para poder usar phantom power!
La entrega del micrófono tenía una fecha fija, pero ahora que ya está aprobado y tenemos más tiempo vamos a mejorarlo todo lo que podamos!

Saludos a todos!


----------

